# DONT FIT



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

HEY GUYS I WENT TO MEXICO AND I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON CRYSTAL CLEAR head lights,corners,ft bumper, crome grill for less then $100 bucks BUT THAT THEY DIDNT FIT so any ideas guys :dumbass:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you mean the tsuru kit? and wow, stop typing in caps


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what didn't fit? Clear corners & Headlights?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> you mean the tsuru kit? and wow, stop typing in caps


well if he got the tsuru kit then it def. wouldnt fit then. What type of headlight are they and are they for the right model. Also can you tell why they dont fit? We need more info.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Do you have a B13 or B14


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How does it not fit?got any pics so we could see if there need to be some trimming


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Exalta said:


> How does it not fit?got any pics so we could see if there need to be some trimming



He went to mexico....


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i believe it says he drives a 200sx SE-R.. if so. ill buy those off of you for $120 if they are tsuru parts HAhaHAHha


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

nissanguy101 said:


> HEY GUYS I WENT TO MEXICO AND I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON CRYSTAL CLEAR head lights,corners,ft bumper, crome grill for less then $100 bucks BUT THAT THEY DIDNT FIT so any ideas guys :dumbass:



try getting some pictures. or send them to my email.. I'll see if I can figure out what they are.


----------



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

this lights have screws and my car set up is diff.....SORRY FOR THE DELAY!


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i thought mexico had a different version of the 200sx than wuts in america


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i might buy the headlamp assembly off you if you dont want them


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

put up pics of the lights so we can see what type they are. :cheers:


----------



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

91sentra said:


> put up pics of the lights so we can see what type they are. :cheers:



yo how do i post pics ?! :loser:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[img*]http://www.your picture link here.jpg [/*img]

subtract the *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nissanguy101 said:


> HEY GUYS I WENT TO MEXICO AND I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON CRYSTAL CLEAR head lights,corners,ft bumper, crome grill for less then $100 bucks BUT THAT THEY DIDNT FIT so any ideas guys :dumbass:


i hafta say this im sorry but they do fit your car.. you have to do some modifications to the grill brackets on the new headlights to make them fit in cuz the USDM sentras has the metal ones.

really man you gotta be kidding me that they dont fit ive sold many and they all fit and all look exactly like that..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they should fit.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! you got a sweet deal!

Don't go selling those lights just yet! They'll fit, just have to work with them a little.


----------

